# Golden Syrup



## Aviary (20/8/07)

Hello all, 

Yesterday my pregnant wife bought some Golden Syrup to satisfy an increasing sweet tooth. 

Anyway, I got to thinking, there must be more for Golden Syrup than Anzac biscuits and women with babies on board. It must be able to be used in a beer, right?

So does anyone have any ideas for a recipe with Golden Syrup added? Would it be worth it or is it an awful tasting adjunct?

I've started partial mashes so I'm open to suggestions for different grains. 

Thanks, 

David.


----------



## Steve (20/8/07)

Did a search for "tate" and came up with a few threads for your perusal David.
Cheers
Steve

Heres one:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=6053&st=0


----------



## devo (20/8/07)

I've used it previously in IPA's with no ill effect. If anything it's quite a good adjunct.


----------



## bakkerman (20/8/07)

I plan on using it in an ale that should turn out like an Old Speckled Hen.

It's part inverted sugar, so should ferment like the clackers!


----------



## bconnery (20/8/07)

I've used it a couple of times in recipes that called for an invert sugar. 

It is quite commonly used in Belgians as a candi sugar alternative, and I am not saying it gives the same characteristics, or in English ales as a brewers sugar, brewers caramel whatever you want to call it, replacement. 

It is more commonly referred to in homebrewing threads that I've seen as Lyle's or Lyles rather than Lyle & Tate so I'd search for that or just golden syrup to find more info...


----------



## albrews (20/8/07)

Aviary said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yesterday my pregnant wife bought some Golden Syrup to satisfy an increasing sweet tooth.
> 
> ...



hi, you don't say what brand of golden syrup you have. lyle and tate partially inverted, produces a nice result without adding extra flavour. light beers and cider taste great.. ferments easy.


hope it helps.

cheers, alan


----------



## braufrau (20/8/07)

Theakston's old peculiar is made with golden syrup isn't it?
Or is that a myth?

Ah no! Michael Jackson says "brewer's caramel" which i guess as bconnery says is sometimes
subst with golden syrup.

Here's a recipe
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/lofi...x.php/t924.html

Here's one from clone brews

4.2kg pale ale malt
340g xtal malt
113g torrified wheat
85g chocky malt

230g clear candi sugar
230g dark brown sugar
113g golden syrup


28g Northern brewer 8% 60min
14g Fuggles 15 min
14g Fuggles 2 min

wyeast 1084

19l


----------



## Weizguy (20/8/07)

I've brewed with CSR Golden Syrup, which I'm not sure is the same as Lyle's.

The goldn syrup flavour lingered for a number of years.
Yes, years! I used 1.5kg of the stuff, and after 4 1/2 years it is quite a nice "old ale".
Nice enough to score several prizes last year.

I have saved a few more bottles of it, and at 13.7% it should evolve for some time.

Seth


----------



## tangent (20/8/07)

i found the lyle GS to be wonderfully aromatic and spectacular. the CSR in contrast was a bit ordinary.


----------



## Aviary (20/8/07)

Thank you for the advice. I'll put together a recipe and post it later to be critiqued by the masses. 

David.


----------



## tangent (20/8/07)

i gotta add, the tins of lyles partially invert sugar (GS) are only 454gm and i use 1 in a 25-35L batch. that's around 7% or less.


----------



## ausdb (20/8/07)

tangent said:


> i found the lyle GS to be wonderfully aromatic and spectacular. the CSR in contrast was a bit ordinary.


Sorry to say another me too, there is a world of difference between the pommie T&L and the aussie stuff even down to the CSR stuff tasting different to the Bundaberg brand one.

I make a mild from time to item that calls for golden syrup and to my palate it tastes best when I use the T&L stuff. The worst was the Bundaberg as it left a very "rummy" molasses type flavour that did not really go away.


----------



## mfdes (23/8/07)

braufrau said:


> Theakston's old peculiar is made with golden syrup isn't it?
> Or is that a myth?
> 
> Ah no! Michael Jackson says "brewer's caramel" which i guess as bconnery says is sometimes
> subst with golden syrup.



As far as I know Theakston's is brewed with molasses, not golden syrup.

MFS


----------



## tangent (23/8/07)

they wouldn't use much! i reckon a teaspoon of it is enough.


----------

